# Will my anterior placenta move to a better location?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I've heard that there's a good chance that a baby will be posterior if the placenta is anterior. Which mine is. Labor with DD was excruciating and scary. She was posterior and never turned fully (I think. I believe she came out slightly turned to the side. Maybe. DH doesn't truly remember and I couldn't see.)

I do *not* want to do that again. And so the latest news that my placenta is anterior is very damaging to me right now. What are the chances it will migrate?


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

placentas do not migrate anterior to posterior, they can shift slightly , but not move from the front of your uterus to the back, that would require the placenta completely detaching and reattaching. though I can say that I have an anterior placenta, and my little boy is hanging out with his back facing pretty much toward the front of my belly (just a little right of center) and has been for two months. so anterior placenta=posterior baby isn't true in my case.


----------



## HappyMamaBeth (Sep 14, 2010)

My sister delivered her son last March--and she had an anterior placenta and her son was occiput anterior, so I agree with PP that anterior placenta does not sentence you to a have a occiput posterior baby. Good luck!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

It can make it more likely, but as others have posted it's not a definite. I have the same concerns as you as babe has been posterior a lot lately but it's early for him to settle in yet (29w). I got some help from the very short book, Optimal Feotal Positioning. It helped me understand positions more and also how to encourage a change in position either in early labor or in late pregnancy. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> placentas do not migrate anterior to posterior, they can shift slightly , but not move from the front of your uterus to the back, that would require the placenta completely detaching and reattaching. though I can say that I have an anterior placenta, and my little boy is hanging out with his back facing pretty much toward the front of my belly (just a little right of center) and has been for two months. so anterior placenta=posterior baby isn't true in my case.


Same here, and baby is perfectly positioned at 38 weeks. He moved into position around 35-36 weeks.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Baby A has anterior placenta and is vertex and not in a posterior position, so that is not true entirely. Shes been like that for months. I am 36 weeks..dont think shes changing much.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I've had an anterior placenta since at least 11w and I'm now almost 29w and it hasn't changed. I do think it doesn't mean you WILL have to deal with a posterior baby. It's just a chance.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

I have never heard of that increased chance before and with both pregnancies I have had and now have a anterior placenta and no MW has every said anything either.

DD was positioned well and so far this LO seems to like to hang out in the same position she liked so I am hoping for good positioning again this time. I would focus more on if there are things you can try for optimal positioning... I always see people mentioning the spinning babies website and book... and don't worry about the placenta location!


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I also had an anterior placenta and an OP baby. Try not to stress about it, and make sure to work on your posture!


----------



## sharita (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi, wanted to say that this is baby #6 for me and ALL of my pregnancies I had an anterior placenta. I NEVER had back labor or delivered a posterior baby. They always turn before delivery (2 waited until labor was well underway but it still wasnt any back labor).

Only thing it affected was HB was harder to find with doppler each appointment with placenta sounds right on top and I felt kicks later than most women since they were absorbed by the placenta right in front.

My midwife and another OB I saw said they believe there is a correlation to tummy sleeping and anterior placentas. That would explain it for me.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

My second son had an anterior placenta, and was born after a very, very mellow labor, in three contractions, with no active pushing on my part.









His older brother (without the anterior placenta) was the posterior compound presentation pain in the butt (or, well, pain in the back).

So, there's my (limited) experience.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharita*
> 
> Hi, wanted to say that *this is baby #6 for me and ALL of my pregnancies I had an anterior placenta. I NEVER had back labor or delivered a posterior baby.* They always turn before delivery (2 waited until labor was well underway but it still wasnt any back labor).
> 
> ...


So good to hear!!! So...no issues with the cord being twisted or anything? I remember reading something about cord problems if the baby faces away from their placenta. Gosh...I feel like I worried so much less with my first baby. Two years ago I said I was afraid of "fear of the unknown", but now I think the fear of the KNOWN is worse!

That would make sense for me. Even at 20 weeks tummy sleeping is the most comfortable for me. On my back is terrible, and on my side eventually starts to really hurt. I've been worried about tummy sleeping, but it feels okay, so I go with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prothyraia*
> 
> *My second son had an anterior placenta, and was born after a very, very mellow labor, in three contractions, with no active pushing on my part.*
> 
> ...


Oh, I wish I may, I wish I might!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookAMH*
> 
> It can make it more likely, but as others have posted it's not a definite. I have the same concerns as you as babe has been posterior a lot lately but it's early for him to settle in yet (29w). *I got some help from the very short book, Optimal Feotal Positioning.* It helped me understand positions more and also how to encourage a change in position either in early labor or in late pregnancy. Might be worth checking out.


I would like to check this out. Unfortunately, with a toddler, I have a stack of To Be Read books already.







I have seen the spinning babies website a little, so hopefully it's some of the same info.Thanks!


----------

